# Registration of Kayaks



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Here is the scoop for those that want to register their kayak for the installment of a motor in Michigan.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To apply for registration for your kayak, you may present the bill of sale from the dealer or the previous owner showing a complete description of the watercraft. If the watercraft is valued at $2,500.00 or less and you do not have a bill of sale, you may self certify ownership. The self certification must state when you purchased the kayak and who you purchased it from. It also must state the year, make, hull number, hull material, power and length. If the kayak is valued at more than $2,500.00, a Surety Bond will be required to apply for registration. If you have other questions, feel free to contact us at 888 SOSMICH (888-767-6424). Sincerely, Ruth Haigh, TechnicianDepartment of State Information Center


----------

